# Milan - Uefa: dal rischio squalifica all'atto dovuto. La situazione.



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli

Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.

Secondo Pagni, se non si troverà un accordo tra il Milan e la Uefa si rischia una guerra legale tra Elliott e la stessa Uefa.

Ancora Bellinazzo:"Sia la Uefa sia il Milan hanno commesso degli errori. Ora o si trova un accordo oppure sarà scontro legale. Risultato: o finirà male per il Milan o per il FPF"

*Secondo l'Ansa, il Milan non è rimasto sorpreso da questo deferimento, considerato un atto dovuto. Elliott è intenzionato a rendere il Milan sempre più competitivo, nel rispetto delle regole. Il percorso con la Uefa sarà lungo.


---

News precedenti

Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.*


----------



## Black (10 Aprile 2019)

che dire.... stiamo a vedere. Mi fido di Elliott, non sono certo gli ultimi arrivati. Il Milan senza Champions non acquisirà mai valore, questo è la "polizza" sul futuro del Milan


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

bah, se ne sentono di tutti i colori qui dentro e non penso che tutti quelli che hanno scritto sappiano ciò che dicono.
chiedo a chiunque sia sicuro di ciò che dice:

l'anno scorso più o meno in questo periodo il milan è stato richiamato per il triennio 2014/15 15/16 16/17, vero?

ora veniamo richiamati per il triennio 2015/16 16/17 17/18, vero??

l'anno scorso c'è stato un ricorso alla squalifica dalla EL vinto, riammissione, nuova penalizzazione esagerata, nuovo ricorso ancora da giudicare al TAS.

quest'anno teoricamente comunicheranno la punizione per questi 3 anni osservati (che l'anno scorso è stata multa ed esclusione) ma non è detto che la punizione di quest'anno sia uguale a quella dell'anno scorso, dato che comunque probabilmente il tas ci darebbe di nuovo ragione, vero?

il bilancio 2018/2019 quando chiude? è sotto esame? perchè secondo me la risposta è no ed il giornalista ha detto una boiata.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, se ne sentono di tutti i colori qui dentro e non penso che tutti quelli che hanno scritto sappiano ciò che dicono.
> chiedo a chiunque sia sicuro di ciò che dice:
> 
> l'anno scorso più o meno in questo periodo il milan è stato richiamato per il triennio 2014/15 15/16 16/17, vero?
> ...



Non lo so, speriamo sia tutto come dici tu.

Di certo, c'è solo che ci sono delle regole, ed è molto Italiota sbeffeggiarle cosi, come se per diritto noi possiamo (quale diritto poi??)

Gli esempi di PSG e City non sono nemmeno da considerare, loro a fine bilancio arrivano con un bel segno + (post-magheggi, ma quello conta)

Bisogna solo sperare che, vista la nuova società, ci sia qualche cavillo a cui appigliarsi.

Se la regola è fare massimo un -30 aggregato, è da arroganti arrivarci con -200 e pure ridergli in faccia, visto che, non più tardi di pochi mesi fa, la squalifica dall' EL è arrivata per davvero, e nessuno rideva.

Che poi, in linea di massima, questo FFP sia una farsa, è chiaro, ma va aggirato con classe


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, se ne sentono di tutti i colori qui dentro e non penso che tutti quelli che hanno scritto sappiano ciò che dicono.
> chiedo a chiunque sia sicuro di ciò che dice:
> 
> l'anno scorso più o meno in questo periodo il milan è stato richiamato per il triennio 2014/15 15/16 16/17, vero?
> ...



Permettimi, ma la riammissione alle coppe era scontata, visto che era cambiata la proprietà; vado oltre, e dico che se fossimo già stati sotto Elliott quando l'UEFA ci ha giudicati, non saremmo MAI stati esclusi dalle coppe; si sarebbe patteggiato un normalissimo Settlement Agreement e morta lì.Ma essendo ancora in ostaggio del cinefake, l'UEFA ci ha bastonati.Poi il TAS, essendo nel frattempo cambiata la proprietà, ci ha ri-ammessi alle coppe, come era giusto che fosse.
Ma adesso è tutt'altra storia, tu parli di "nuova penalizzazione esagerata".In base a cosa, di grazia, sarebbe esagerata?Ci hanno dato, come sanzione sostitutiva alla squalifica dalle coppe, 12 mln di multa da scalare dai premi UEFA e la riduzione di due elementi dalla lista UEFA per le coppe.Tutto lì.Il resto, cioè l'obbligo di break-even con rosso massimo di -30 nel triennio,con scadenza 2021, è la stessa regola alla quale sono sottoposti tutti i club d'Europa...e ci è pure andata bene, perchè non hanno messo paletti intermedi fino al brak-even del 2021!Quindi ripeto, non capisco in base a cosa tu consideri la penalità che ci ha inflitto l'UEFA come una "nuova penalizzazione esagerata".Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare l'UEFA, secondo te?Tana libera tutti e "chi ha avuto ha avuto, chi ha dato ha dato, e scurdammoce u' passato"?, in Napoletan Style???


----------



## First93 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, se ne sentono di tutti i colori qui dentro e non penso che tutti quelli che hanno scritto sappiano ciò che dicono.
> chiedo a chiunque sia sicuro di ciò che dice:
> 
> l'anno scorso più o meno in questo periodo il milan è stato richiamato per il triennio 2014/15 15/16 16/17, vero?
> ...



Ogni anno di coppe europee viene analizzato l'aggregato dei 3 bilanci precedenti, quindi, avendo partecipato all'europa league quest'anno, la UEFA ha analizzato il triennio 15/18, che sommati hanno in totale un passivo di poco meno di 300 milioni (il limite del fpf è -30 mln). Per questo motivo il Milan è stato deferito alla camera giudicante, poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Il problema è che il Milan ha già avuto sanzioni per il triennio 14/17, quindi ora per il triennio 15/18 quale sarà la pena?

Io non so cosa succederà, però secondo me stavolta ci escludono davvero. A meno di accordi che non sappiamo, quali altre sanzioni potrebbero darci? 

Aggiungo poi che il Milan, anche se partecipasse alla Champions dell'anno prossimo, si vedrebbe come minimo i premi UEFA trattenuti (come è successo quest'anno).


----------



## mabadi (10 Aprile 2019)

Il triennio è mobile? Non si è esaurita la sanzione per gli anni 2015/2016/2017?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Il triennio è mobile? Non si è esaurita la sanzione per gli anni 2015/2016/2017?



Presumo sia mobile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli
> 
> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ...




Qui si va verso un casino colossale..non riesco davvero a capire dove si vuole arrivare: ok il Milan in passato ha sbagliato ma affossare un progetto nuovo sul nascere è contro le regole dello sport..a sto punto che dicano chiaro e tondo che il Milan deve ripartire da zero e tanti saluti, ci rivedremo in champions tra 5-6 anni..ma così ripeto, si uccide un business

A sto punto io propongo un'idea: cercare di *portare il Milan in Premier League*.

Non è impossibile, certo servirebbero regole ad hoc ma alla fine ci sono collegamenti aerei giornalieri con la GB..per certi aspetti il regno unito è più comodo della Sicilia.
Almeno un Milan in Premier league anche se sta 3 anni fuori dalle coppe potrebbe sistemare i bilanci..inoltre giocheremmo un campionato non truccato.

Gazidis, tu che eri il Top in GB, pensaci!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Permettimi, ma la riammissione alle coppe era scontata, visto che era cambiata la proprietà; vado oltre, e dico che se fossimo già stati sotto Elliott quando l'UEFA ci ha giudicati, non saremmo MAI stati esclusi dalle coppe; si sarebbe patteggiato un normalissimo Settlement Agreement e morta lì.Ma essendo ancora in ostaggio del cinefake, l'UEFA ci ha bastonati.Poi il TAS, essendo nel frattempo cambiata la proprietà, ci ha ri-ammessi alle coppe, come era giusto che fosse.
> Ma adesso è tutt'altra storia, tu parli di "nuova penalizzazione esagerata".In base a cosa, di grazia, sarebbe esagerata?Ci hanno dato, come sanzione sostitutiva alla squalifica dalle coppe, 12 mln di multa da scalare dai premi UEFA e la riduzione di due elementi dalla lista UEFA per le coppe.Tutto lì.Il resto, cioè l'obbligo di break-even con rosso massimo di -30 nel triennio,con scadenza 2021, è la stessa regola alla quale sono sottoposti tutti i club d'Europa...e ci è pure andata bene, perchè non hanno messo paletti intermedi fino al brak-even del 2021!Quindi ripeto, non capisco in base a cosa tu consideri la penalità che ci ha inflitto l'UEFA come una "nuova penalizzazione esagerata".Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare l'UEFA, secondo te?Tana libera tutti e "chi ha avuto ha avuto, chi ha dato ha dato, e scurdammoce u' passato"?, in Napoletan Style???



non hai capito niente del tenore del mio post, che era una domanda e non una risposta.
penalizzazione esagerata in base a quello che ha detto il TAS, non io.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno di coppe europee viene analizzato l'aggregato dei 3 bilanci precedenti, quindi, avendo partecipato all'europa league quest'anno, la UEFA ha analizzato il triennio 15/18, che sommati hanno in totale un passivo di poco meno di 300 milioni (il limite del fpf è -30 mln). Per questo motivo il Milan è stato deferito alla camera giudicante, poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Il problema è che il Milan ha già avuto sanzioni per il triennio 14/17, quindi ora per il triennio 15/18 quale sarà la pena?
> 
> Io non so cosa succederà, però secondo me stavolta ci escludono davvero. A meno di accordi che non sappiamo, quali altre sanzioni potrebbero darci?
> 
> Aggiungo poi che il Milan, anche se partecipasse alla Champions dell'anno prossimo, si vedrebbe come minimo i premi UEFA trattenuti (come è successo quest'anno).



Non è detto che ci escludono. Tecnicamente il Milan non è considerato recidivo (essendo non ancora definitiva la sanzione degl triennio fino al 2017).

Più che altro c'è il rischio di un forte condizionamento sul mercato per arrivare al break even. 
Cosa che personalmente mi aspettavo da tempo, ma che a causa di un mancato compromesso con l'UEFA potrebbe arrivare a livelli pressanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno di coppe europee viene analizzato l'aggregato dei 3 bilanci precedenti, quindi, avendo partecipato all'europa league quest'anno, la UEFA ha analizzato il triennio 15/18, che sommati hanno in totale un passivo di poco meno di 300 milioni (il limite del fpf è -30 mln). Per questo motivo il Milan è stato deferito alla camera giudicante, poi vedremo cosa accadrà. Il problema è che il Milan ha già avuto sanzioni per il triennio 14/17, quindi ora per il triennio 15/18 quale sarà la pena?
> 
> Io non so cosa succederà, però secondo me stavolta ci escludono davvero. A meno di accordi che non sappiamo, quali altre sanzioni potrebbero darci?
> 
> Aggiungo poi che il Milan, anche se partecipasse alla Champions dell'anno prossimo, si vedrebbe come minimo i premi UEFA trattenuti (come è successo quest'anno).



innanzitutto i premi sono una parte dei ricavi da CL, non tutti. quindi invece che 50 magari ti fai 25. cifre buttate li a caso, non le conosco.
il triennio è comunque stato fatto da altre proprietà e (se ho capito bene) questo avviso era più che atteso, anzi inevitabile...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli
> 
> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ...



Per me non ci sara' nessuna squalifica .. , dirigenti e proprieta' sapevano benissimo che sarebbe arrivata questa comunicazione gia' a gennaio (quando comprarono piatek e paqueta'  )
Si deve trovare un accordo con la uefa o rischiamo seriamente una "lunga" guerra legale che non portera' a nulla di buono a nessuno uefa in primis.
Credo e spero che fpf venga modificato .


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sto punto io propongo un'idea: cercare di *portare il Milan in Premier League*.



Amico, ma che dici???? da te non me l' aspettavo 

Ma ti pare possibile?

Scherzi o sei serio?


----------



## Garrincha (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, se ne sentono di tutti i colori qui dentro e non penso che tutti quelli che hanno scritto sappiano ciò che dicono.
> chiedo a chiunque sia sicuro di ciò che dice:
> 
> l'anno scorso più o meno in questo periodo il milan è stato richiamato per il triennio 2014/15 15/16 16/17, vero?
> ...



Il bilancio si chiude il 30 giugno, il Milan si è equiparato agli altri quando prima con Silvio si chiudeva con l'anno solare.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qui si va verso un casino colossale..non riesco davvero a capire dove si vuole arrivare: ok il Milan in passato ha sbagliato ma affossare un progetto nuovo sul nascere è contro le regole dello sport..a sto punto che dicano chiaro e tondo che il Milan deve ripartire da zero e tanti saluti, ci rivedremo in champions tra 5-6 anni..ma così ripeto, si uccide un business
> 
> A sto punto io propongo un'idea: cercare di *portare il Milan in Premier League*.
> 
> ...



Ma non scherziamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il bilancio si chiude il 30 giugno, il Milan si è equiparato agli altri quando prima con Silvio si chiudeva con l'anno solare.



quindi, correggimi se sbaglio, se neanche è chiuso il bilancio 18/19 come fanno a richiamarci per il 18/19?? c'è un errore nel comunicato ed il triennio è 15/16 16/17 17/18


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli
> 
> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ...



Il Milan ma non solo il Milan, tutti noi (o almeno credevo che tutti qui dentro lo sapessero), era perfettamente conscio che sarebbe arrivato questo deferimento, quale atto dovuto, in quanto per il triennio oggetto della precedente sanzione non si è ancora arrivati ad una sanzione definitiva né a SA né ad un VA.
Quando sarà risolto quel triennio, presumibilmente con un SA che terrà conto anche dell'arco temporale residuo oggetto del deferimento odierno, questo deferimento cadrà.
Questa si chiama LOGICA.
Per questo il Milan non sarà squalificato da alcuna Coppa ma certamente dovrà raggiungere velocemente il break-even, quanto velocemente è oggetto della trattativa in atto fra le Parti e che sta procrastinando la fissazione dell'udienza al TAS.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli
> 
> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ...


L’UEFA vuole fare la voce grossa, soprattutto Ceferin con noi ha il dente avvelenato, probabilmente perché imbeccato da qualcuno (chissá chi è, ma credo abbia il monociglio e una faccia da c... come pochi), mentre Elliott ovviamente non ci sta a fare la vittima sacrificale e sará guerra totale se la UEFA non scenderà a miti consigli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Amico, ma che dici???? da te non me l' aspettavo
> 
> Ma ti pare possibile?
> 
> Scherzi o sei serio?



Anni fa quando la Juventus era stata invischiata in calciopoli minacciarono di portare la Juventus in Bundesliga..ricordo che se ne discusse e emerse che in realtà non era impossibile..cioé, sono leghe chiuse ma tecnicamente se uno viene accettato da tutto il sistema...

Chiaramente la mia è una proposta "assurda" ed "impossibile" ma onestamente se la UEFA ci mette nella condizione di non poter tornare al top (perché con queste regole semplicemente NON PUOI dato che per risollevarmi ho bisogno della champions ma se mi qualifico mi squalifiche comunque..allora io per sistemare i bilanci vendo mezza rosa e a quel punto non vado più nelle coppe e via dicendo..) dobbiamo studiare tutte le opzioni possibili ed immaginabili..

Ricordo a tutti che in Premier l'ultima in classifica di diritti TV piglia come qui la Juve..non parliamo poi di merchandising e altro..vabbé..soliti discorsi..beati loro che hanno un campionato super..noi qui con anni di parrucconi alla galliani siamo finiti ad essere un campionato di terzo livello


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan ma non solo il Milan, tutti noi (o almeno credevo che tutti qui dentro lo sapessero), era perfettamente conscio che sarebbe arrivato questo deferimento, quale atto dovuto, in quanto per il triennio oggetto della precedente sanzione non si è ancora arrivati ad una sanzione definitiva né a SA né ad un VA.
> Quando sarà risolto quel triennio, presumibilmente con un SA che terrà conto anche dell'arco temporale residuo oggetto del deferimento odierno, questo deferimento cadrà.
> Questa si chiama LOGICA.
> Per questo il Milan non sarà squalificato da alcuna Coppa ma certamente dovrà raggiungere velocemente il break-even, quanto velocemente è oggetto della trattativa in atto fra le Parti e che sta procrastinando la fissazione dell'udienza al TAS.



Parlavano del 2021 (impossibile a meno che non vendiamo mezza rosa), noi chiedavamo il 2023..speriamo bene va...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non hai capito niente del tenore del mio post, che era una domanda e non una risposta.
> penalizzazione esagerata in base a quello che ha detto il TAS, non io.



Non è stato possibile processare il tuo comando perché un token di sicurezza era mancante.

Se questo è successo inaspettatamente, per favore informa l'amministratore e descrivi l'azione che hai eseguito prima di ricevere questo errore.

Questo mi è apparso dopo averti scritto e risposto dettagliatamente per un quarto d'ora.Ed io, francamente, sono arcistufo di sta roba, scriverò solo più delle sorte di SMS inviabili in 2-3 minuti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Garrincha (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi, correggimi se sbaglio, se neanche è chiuso il bilancio 18/19 come fanno a richiamarci per il 18/19?? c'è un errore nel comunicato ed il triennio è 15/16 16/17 17/18



Se a giugno non vendi mezza squadra è difficile che il bilancio si possa chiudere in pareggio, specie se stai a meno decine di milioni, col mercato invernale chiuso presumo che si consideri i giochi fatti (due anni fa la Roma vendette Emerson e quasi Dzeko per rattoppare il buco), il Milan chiuderà in profondo rosso. Se poi il quindici giugno cedono Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Piatek, tutto rientra ma dovendo stilare i calendari l'Uefa si porta avanti e tiene in preallarme 


Probabilmente l'Uefa si aspettava che in estate e in inverno il Milan targato Elliott chiudesse con bel più le operazioni di mercato mostrando la buona volontà di sanare i conti invece ha speso aggravando i conti


----------



## overlord (10 Aprile 2019)

Andiamo a prendere Everton. Forza!

(non sono nel forum sbagliato)

Non fatevi infinocchiare, per me è già tutto definito con la uefa.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mai visto questo errore in 5 anni di forum.



Guarda, io più che fare il copia-incolla del messaggio non so che fare; agli admin in privato non posso chiedere perchè mi viene scritto che non ho un numero di messaggi minimo per poterlo fare(????).Io ti giuro che di forum ne frequento molti da tanti anni, degli argomenti più disparati, ma non ho mai visto una cosa come su Milanworld.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

No ma scusate io non capisco. 

Noi siamo stati già giudicati per *14/15 - 15/16 - 16/17* ? si o no ? 

Bene e allora perchè qui leggo che la nuova sanzione è *15/16 - 16/17 - 17/18* ? com'è possibile che vengano riconsiderati 2 anni per cui siamo già stati sanzionati ?


----------



## Prealpi (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma scusate io non capisco.
> 
> Noi siamo stati già giudicati per *14/15 - 15/16 - 16/17* ? si o no ?
> 
> Bene e allora perchè qui leggo che la nuova sanzione è *15/16 - 16/17 - 17/18* ? com'è possibile che vengano riconsiderati 2 anni per cui siamo già stati sanzionati ?



Perché viene giudicato il bilancio sul triennio precedente


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma scusate io non capisco.
> 
> Noi siamo stati già giudicati per *14/15 - 15/16 - 16/17* ? si o no ?
> 
> Bene e allora perchè qui leggo che la nuova sanzione è *15/16 - 16/17 - 17/18* ? com'è possibile che vengano riconsiderati 2 anni per cui siamo già stati sanzionati ?



Giudicano di triennio in triennio.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma scusate io non capisco.
> 
> Noi siamo stati già giudicati per *14/15 - 15/16 - 16/17* ? si o no ?
> 
> Bene e allora perchè qui leggo che la nuova sanzione è *15/16 - 16/17 - 17/18* ? com'è possibile che vengano riconsiderati 2 anni per cui siamo già stati sanzionati ?



Il giudizio è basato sul triennio. Dopo di che si procede di anno in anno procedendo in avanti. Ciò significa che adesso verrà considerato il famoso anno cinese con tanto di 240 mln spesi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Perché viene giudicato il bilancio sul triennio precedente





Aron ha scritto:


> Giudicano di triennio in triennio.



Quindi se io faccio un disastro nel 17/18 pago il mancato -30 aggregato che non ho fatto per 3 anni di seguito ? sempre che io non sistemi la cosa l'anno seguente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il giudizio è basato sul triennio. Dopo di che si procede di anno in anno procedendo in avanti. Ciò significa che adesso verrà considerato il famoso anno cinese con tanto di 240 mln spesi.



chiaro, ma i 240 spesi a bilancio non sono -240 perchè spalmati all interno di ( presumo ) 4 anni. Bisogna capire dati alla mano a quanto ammontano i bilanci. Se chiudessimo con un -100 milioni sarebbe quasi impossibile uscirne a breve.


----------



## First93 (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma scusate io non capisco.
> 
> Noi siamo stati già giudicati per *14/15 - 15/16 - 16/17* ? si o no ?
> 
> Bene e allora perchè qui leggo che la nuova sanzione è *15/16 - 16/17 - 17/18* ? com'è possibile che vengano riconsiderati 2 anni per cui siamo già stati sanzionati ?



Ogni anno esce quello più vecchio e entra quello recente, quindi il bilancio cinese peserà per altri due anni, a meno che non si riesca ad ottenere un SA o un VA con la UEFA.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non è stato possibile processare il tuo comando perché un token di sicurezza era mancante.
> 
> Se questo è successo inaspettatamente, per favore informa l'amministratore e descrivi l'azione che hai eseguito prima di ricevere questo errore.
> 
> Questo mi è apparso dopo averti scritto e risposto dettagliatamente per un quarto d'ora.Ed io, francamente, sono arcistufo di sta roba, scriverò solo più delle sorte di SMS inviabili in 2-3 minuti.



Ho provato a trasmettere io la segnalazione del tuo problema per tuo conto..forse ti contatteranno


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> chiaro, ma i 240 spesi a bilancio non sono -240 perchè spalmati all interno di ( presumo ) 4 anni. Bisogna capire dati alla mano a quanto ammontano i bilanci. Se chiudessimo con un -100 milioni sarebbe quasi impossibile uscirne a breve.



Era - 140 circa se non sbaglio. Comunque ovvio, è per questo che vogliamo il break even nel 2023. Altrimenti non ci arriveremo mai a rispettare il fpf. Tranne se smobilitano mezza rosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se a giugno non vendi mezza squadra è difficile che il bilancio si possa chiudere in pareggio, specie se stai a meno decine di milioni, col mercato invernale chiuso presumo che si consideri i giochi fatti (due anni fa la Roma vendette Emerson e quasi Dzeko per rattoppare il buco), il Milan chiuderà in profondo rosso. Se poi il quindici giugno cedono Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Cutrone, Piatek, tutto rientra ma dovendo stilare i calendari l'Uefa si porta avanti e tiene in preallarme
> 
> 
> Probabilmente l'Uefa si aspettava che in estate e in inverno il Milan targato Elliott chiudesse con bel più le operazioni di mercato mostrando la buona volontà di sanare i conti invece ha speso aggravando i conti



basta donnarumma 60M + 14 di stipendio


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basta donnarumma 60M + 14 di stipendio



No. Servirebbero 140 mln di plusvalenze più chiudere i prossimi bilanci in positivo. Perché si considera il bilancio aggregato e deve essere - 30. Roba impossibile per noi attualmente.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno esce quello più vecchio e entra quello recente, quindi il bilancio cinese peserà per altri due anni, a meno che non si riesca ad ottenere un SA o un VA con la UEFA.



Una delle ragioni per cui già dai tempi di Y. Li dissi che almeno fino al 2021 ci avrebbero aspettato mercati autofinanziati (se ci va di lusso l'intero budget cessioni viene utilizzato per il mercato in entrata; se ci va male, ad esempio senza qualificazione Champions e sanzioni pesanti dell'UEFA, il budget cessioni viene utilizzato anche per ripianare).

Lo scenario ideale sarebbe raggiungere un accordo stragiudiziale con l'UEFA e una proprietà libera di investire che voglia veramente investire nella squadra.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basta donnarumma 60M + 14 di stipendio



Sicuro basti la sola vendita di donnaruma ?


----------



## diavolo (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> chiaro, ma i 240 spesi a bilancio non sono -240 perchè spalmati all interno di ( presumo ) 4 anni. Bisogna capire dati alla mano a quanto ammontano i bilanci. Se chiudessimo con un -100 milioni sarebbe quasi impossibile uscirne a breve.


No perché Fassone dichiarò che i 230 milioni della campagna acquisti li avrebbe messi tutti sul bilancio 2017-2018 aggiungendo: *"così stanno tutti tranquilli e sono tutti i 230 milioni calcolati su quest'anno"*
Proprio tranquillissimi...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> No perché Fassone dichiarò che i 230 milioni della campagna acquisti li avrebbe messi tutti sul bilancio 2017-2018 aggiungendo: *"così stanno tutti tranquilli e sono tutti i 230 milioni calcolati su quest'anno"*
> Proprio tranquillissimi...



È stata una follia. L'ho scritto un sacco di volte, malediremo amaramente per molti anni il duo fessone-Mirabelli.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basta donnarumma 60M + 14 di stipendio



E certo, facilissimo a dirsi, ma a farsi?Chi ti compra Donnarumma a quelle cifre?Le big d'Europa in porta stanno già a posto.E le big d'Europa sono le uniche a potersi permettere i costi che avrebbe un Donnarumma.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli
> 
> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ...




Notare quel "il percorso con l'UEFA sarà lungo".


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> È stata una follia. L'ho scritto un sacco di volte, malediremo amaramente per molti anni il duo fessone-Mirabelli.



Era una buona idea si, ma con un VA...
Io andrei dritto per dritto a smontare il FPF. 
E l'unico modo per uscirne.


----------



## mil77 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah, se ne sentono di tutti i colori qui dentro e non penso che tutti quelli che hanno scritto sappiano ciò che dicono.
> chiedo a chiunque sia sicuro di ciò che dice:
> 
> l'anno scorso più o meno in questo periodo il milan è stato richiamato per il triennio 2014/15 15/16 16/17, vero?
> ...



Teoricamente si parla del triennio 15/18. In pratica per i bilanci precedenti siamo già stati sanzionati e la base del diritto è che non si può essere sanzionati 2 volte x lo stesso illecito...quindi il bilancio sotto esame è solo quello dello scorso anno. X quello la punizione potrà essere solo una multa visto che c'è già una sanzione che ti dice di arrivare al pareggio di bilancio nel 2021 pena l'esclusione dalle coppe. Al più la sanzione potrebbe essere limitazione della rosa o mercato a 0, ma vorrebbe certo ulteriore ricorso al Tas da parte del Milan, perché si andrebbe ad aggravare ulteriormente una sanzione che già il Milan contesta.


----------



## mil77 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> È stata una follia. L'ho scritto un sacco di volte, malediremo amaramente per molti anni il duo fessone-Mirabelli.



Quella di ammortizzare al Max i cartellini in uno stesso bilancio è stata l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto Fassone x 2 motivi: 1. Dimostri all'uefa e soprattutto al Tas che il tuo bilancio è in miglioramento (passi da - 126 a quello di quest'anno che verosimilmente al momento è sui - 50/60 e con plusvalenza prima del 30 giugno può chiudersi vicino allo 0). 2. Tutti i giocatori comprati in quella sessione e i cui cartellini sono stati ammortizzati al 50% sono plusvalenze sicure anche rivendendoli ad un prezzo non alto (es. Bonucci).


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quella di ammortizzare al Max i cartellini in uno stesso bilancio è stata l'unica cosa buona che ha fatto Fassone x 2 motivi: 1. Dimostri all'uefa e soprattutto al Tas che il tuo bilancio è in miglioramento (passi da - 126 a quello di quest'anno che verosimilmente al momento è sui - 50/60 e con plusvalenza prima del 30 giugno può chiudersi vicino allo 0). 2. Tutti i giocatori comprati in quella sessione e i cui cartellini sono stati ammortizzati al 50% sono plusvalenze sicure anche rivendendoli ad un prezzo non alto (es. Bonucci).



Sul ammortamento non ci capisco molto. 
Ma mi sembra di ricordare che tutti i giocatori devono avere lo stesso tipo di ammortamento. 
Insomma se volevano fare tutto al 100% lo dovevano fare per tutti. Stessa cosa se era il prezzo diviso dal numero di anni di contratto o se avessero scelto una via di mezzo come il Napoli.

Inoltre quando i giornalisti parlavano di prezzo minimo per non fare minusvalenza (per Kalinic e Silva) non dicevano di certo che bastava venderli a 1€...

Insomma la situazione non è per nulla chiara e secondo me (ripeto che sono uno che non mastica economia come molti altri) non possiamo avere messo tutti a bilancio. Nel anno di Mirabelli.
Se li avessimo messi tutti al 100% il bilancio sarebbe stato molto disastroso. Fassino ha detto di sì. Ma per me qualcosa non quadra. Basterebbe andare a leggersi l'ultimo bilancio. Ma sicuramente ci sono utenti molto più preparati di me.


----------



## sunburn (10 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente si parla del triennio 15/18. In pratica per i bilanci precedenti siamo già stati sanzionati e la base del diritto è che non si può essere sanzionati 2 volte x lo stesso illecito...quindi il bilancio sotto esame è solo quello dello scorso anno. X quello la punizione potrà essere solo una multa visto che c'è già una sanzione che ti dice di arrivare al pareggio di bilancio nel 2021 pena l'esclusione dalle coppe. Al più la sanzione potrebbe essere limitazione della rosa o mercato a 0, ma vorrebbe certo ulteriore ricorso al Tas da parte del Milan, perché si andrebbe ad aggravare ulteriormente una sanzione che già il Milan contesta.


L'ho pensato anche io da non esperto, però in teoria non si dovrebbe neanche poter essere "processati" due volte per lo stesso illecito... Tutta la normativa sul FFP mi sembra assurda.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Aprile 2019)

Che palle veramente, eccoci tornati a parlare di ammortamenti, bilanci, Tas e plusvalenze.
Finchè non se ne esce da questo circolo vizioso non torneremo mai ad essere competitivi.
L'unica possibilità è smantellare quella farsa del FFP o creare una lega con la Uefa messa in disparte.


----------



## sunburn (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> basta donnarumma 60M + 14 di stipendio


O un paio di sponsorizzazioni farlocche da una delle aziende controllate direttamente o indirettamente da Elliott. 
Sinceramente, non sono preoccupato da queste beghe con la UEFA, perché non penso proprio che Elliott consenta di far perdere valore a un suo asset, soprattutto sulla base di regole assurde.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No. Servirebbero 140 mln di plusvalenze più chiudere i prossimi bilanci in positivo. Perché si considera il bilancio aggregato e deve essere - 30. Roba impossibile per noi attualmente.



stavamo parlando di quello 2019


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente si parla del triennio 15/18. In pratica per i bilanci precedenti siamo già stati sanzionati e la base del diritto è che non si può essere sanzionati 2 volte x lo stesso illecito...quindi il bilancio sotto esame è solo quello dello scorso anno. X quello la punizione potrà essere solo una multa visto che c'è già una sanzione che ti dice di arrivare al pareggio di bilancio nel 2021 pena l'esclusione dalle coppe. Al più la sanzione potrebbe essere limitazione della rosa o mercato a 0, ma vorrebbe certo ulteriore ricorso al Tas da parte del Milan, perché si andrebbe ad aggravare ulteriormente una sanzione che già il Milan contesta.



Ecco, vedi che allora ho ragione io. Come possono penalizzarci ancora per lo stesso illecito ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Sicuro basti la sola vendita di donnaruma ?



si fino a 2 minuti fa, ma qui han tutti la loro teoria....



Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E certo, facilissimo a dirsi, ma a farsi?Chi ti compra Donnarumma a quelle cifre?Le big d'Europa in porta stanno già a posto.E le big d'Europa sono le uniche a potersi permettere i costi che avrebbe un Donnarumma.



era per dire, se non te lo cercano vendi suso e cutrone, non lo so. però non devi vendere tutta la squadra come dicevano altri.....


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Aprile 2019)

Secondo Laudisa dobbiamo assolutamente qualificarci in Champions per non rovinare tutto ciò che è stato fatto finora.

E non ci fischiano nemmeno i rigori solari a favore, come si fa?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si fino a 2 minuti fa, ma qui han tutti la loro teoria....
> 
> 
> 
> era per dire, se non te lo cercano vendi suso e cutrone, non lo so. però non devi vendere tutta la squadra come dicevano altri.....



Infatti non ci sto capendo molto con tutti questi numeri e teorie , comunque sarebbe interessante sapere quanto servirebbe realmente per il pareggio "indicativamente"


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco, vedi che allora ho ragione io. Come possono penalizzarci ancora per lo stesso illecito ?



Non sono di certo un esperto ma secondo me ci penalizzano per un illecito identico ma ripetuto in un altra stagione. 
Quindi non sarebbe lo stesso.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2019)

No, vi prego... ancora sta storia no...

Ma quindi è tutta colpa del bilancio dell'anno scorso?
Veniamo penalizzati ancora per un bilancio di una proprietà che non c'è più? Dopo aver rischiato l'anno scorso?!

No va beh...
Meno male che c'erano i 300 e passa milioni per il mercato...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Aprile 2019)

Mah, da quanto ho capito il Milan, dopo l' arrivo della nuova proprietà, verrà valutato per il triennio 2018-19, 19-20, e 20-21. Nell' ultimo anno dovrà avere bilancio in pareggio e non aver accumulato più di 30 milioni di perdite nei tre esercizi precedenti (si entra nelle supposizioni non penso ci sia nulla di pubblico, solo quanto ho inteso leggendo le regolamentazioni sul Fair Play). Parlare dei trienni precedenti con altre proprietà non ha alcun senso. E quindi penso che la squalifica alla CL del prossimo anno in caso di qualificazione sia impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Infatti non ci sto capendo molto con tutti questi numeri e teorie , comunque sarebbe interessante sapere quanto servirebbe realmente per il pareggio "indicativamente"



quest'anno come riportato da alcuni dovremmo essere sui -60. in miglioramento. ma fino ad ora, nessuno ha mai chiesto di chiudere il 2019 a zero. non capisco queste isterie sul vendere mezza squadra. 

il milan inizia ad avere giocatori che valgono qualcosina e il margine di manovra c'è... se vai in CL per dire, per l'anno prossimo sei già quasi a posto. 
poi ovvio devi fare mercato, ma se prendi gente con stipendi bassi non ci sono grossissimi problemi secondo me.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Aprile 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Mi pare che il minimo siano 500 messaggi per poter contattare in privato un admin o un mod....e già non ne capisco il motivo, visto che contattare lo staff che dirige/possiede il sito è proprio la cosa più normale da fare quando si hanno dubbi, richieste di vario genere, necessità di delucidazioni, ecc.Funziona così OVUNQUE, tranne che qui.Non per far polemica, ma significa che se io scrivo 10 post all'anno densi di domande ed argomenti, non posso contattare lo staff; se viceversa vengo qui tutti i giorni e rispondo a tutti i topic ed a tutti i post mettendo un puntino, e quindi il mio contributo alle discussioni è zero, nel giro di 2 settimane colleziono i 500 messaggi necessari a poter scrivere in privato allo staff stesso.Ti sembra logico?



Sono politiche del forum, giuste o sbagliate. Credo siano valori di default nel software del sito web forse per limitare il traffico o per impedire che utenti occasionali e poco smaliziati intasino di problematiche. Comunque effettivamente 500 sono tanti.

Per quanto riguarda il tuo problema, siccome a volte scrivo post lunghissimi, posso dirti che mi è capitato spesso di arrivare in fondo e non spedire, con mio sommo disappunto dopo aver decorato e usato sintassi appropriata, vedendo tutto vanificato. Un consiglio: prima di spedire, fai la copia del messaggio (io sul PC evidenzio il testo e poi CTRL-C), così se il sito mi ha buttato fuori mi posso ri-loggare e riscrivere d'un botto con CTRL-V.


----------



## mabadi (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Presumo sia mobile.



Ma in questo modo mi sanzioni più volte per la stessa cosa.

faccio un esempio triennio 2012 2013 2014
nel 2012 pareggio
2013 - 500ml
2014 pareggio

sanzione

poi 
2013 -500ml
2014 pareggio
2015 pareggio

mi sanzioni nuovamente?

Sembra strano ancora più perverso il fpf di quanto si possa immaginare.
Salvo che non si sanzioni il singolo anno, per motivo non noti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma in questo modo mi sanzioni più volte per la stessa cosa.
> 
> faccio un esempio triennio 2012 2013 2014
> nel 2012 pareggio
> ...



Ecco, menomale che non sono l’unico a far presente questa cosa. Pomeriggio quando l ho scritto mi han risposto tutti che funziona così .


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma in questo modo mi sanzioni più volte per la stessa cosa.
> 
> faccio un esempio triennio 2012 2013 2014
> nel 2012 pareggio
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco, menomale che non sono l’unico a far presente questa cosa. Pomeriggio quando l ho scritto mi han risposto tutti che funziona così .



Capisco cosa intendiate, ma allora, in quel caso le eventuali sanzioni verrebbero date ogni 3 anni, invece come ben avete visto, si viene valutati ogni stagione.

E non si viene puniti due volte, ma soltanto una, perchè poi negli anni a venire sei sotto SA e le sanzioni che avresti non rispettandolo sono già stabilite, teoricamente dovrebbe essere impossibile poter commettere infrazioni 2 volte, sbagliata la prima sei già sotto la lente e quindi o risolvi o scatta l' ammenda.

Se invece fai le cose a regola d'arte o non sei stato punito, non si corre appunto il rischio di essere punito due volte quindi il calcolo puo' essere fatto anche se "mobile"

Secondo me, pensandoci bene il Milan ha già la sua data di sentenza: Giugno 2021, quindi quello delle notizie di oggi potrebbe essere un puro atto formale.

Potrei aver detto qualche castroneria eh, chiedo venia.

Ma ci sarà qualcuno che sicuramente saprà spiegare meglio di me il tutto, nel forum.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa intendiate, ma allora, in quel caso le eventuali sanzioni verrebbero date ogni 3 anni, invece come ben avete visto, si viene valutati ogni stagione.
> 
> E non si viene puniti due volte, ma soltanto una, perchè poi negli anni a venire sei sotto SA e le sanzioni che avresti non rispettandolo sono già stabilite, teoricamente dovrebbe essere impossibile poter commettere infrazioni 2 volte, sbagliata la prima sei già sotto la lente e quindi o risolvi o scatta l' ammenda.
> 
> ...



Continuo a non comprendere esattamente il meccanismo ( la mia commercialista mi odia perché sono un pignolo di M  ) 

Mi giudichi colpevole per un triennio, poi mi dai una data da rispettare entro la quale io devo avere un aggregato annuo di -30. 
Bene, perché il prossimo anno dovresti controllare ancora se sono virtuoso o meno ? 
Ci rivediamo nella data di scadenza pattuita e tiriamo i conti. 

Io paradossalmente potrei anche sforare per un anno e poi spendere nulla per i due successivi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si continua dal post precedente, con titolo modiciato. Visto che la maggior parte si limita a leggere solamente i titoli
> 
> Come riportato da Maco Bellinazzo il Milan, dopo essere stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale, rischia seriamente l'esclusione dalla prossima Champions League a causa del deficit triennale da oltre 200 mln.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non comprendere esattamente il meccanismo ( la mia commercialista mi odia perché sono un pignolo di M  )
> 
> Mi giudichi colpevole per un triennio, poi mi dai una data da rispettare entro la quale io devo avere un aggregato annuo di -30.
> Bene, perché il prossimo anno dovresti controllare ancora se sono virtuoso o meno ?
> ...



Perché appunto, è solo un atto dovuto, una constatazione, dilla come vuoi.

Ma ripeto, quasi nessuno ha capito come funziona esattamente sto FFP, figurati io....


----------



## Davidoff (10 Aprile 2019)

Se non cambiano le regole siamo destinati a rimanere nella melma, abbiamo troppi anni di bilanci disastrati, se calcolano di triennio in triennio contando gli stessi anni è impossibile uscirne. Incredibile quanto profondamente siamo stati affossati.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Aprile 2019)

In campo e fuori sempre peggio. Stiamo per finire.


----------

